# little fun with the go pro. holopaw florida



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

let me know what you think!

_Good video, but try again w/ the music. WAY too many explicit lyrics in it. - Admin_


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow that mount was really sturdy for being on a quad. Not to much vibrations. Good job


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks. was on a buddies brute. im the one with the audio tube on the front rack


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i miss holopaw but i dont ride crazy fast like that i like to chill till i get to the deep stuff.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I would like to ride out there. Looks like a fun time!!


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

It's a great time. A little bit of everything 10,000 acres of trails 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------

